
Ask HN: What's your favorite Mac App? - mrburton
Here&#x27;s a few I use listed below:<p>- BetterTouchTool
- DeskCover
- 1Password
- CleanMyMac
- Display Menu
- Alfred
- iStats Menu
- ByWord
- Flux
- Bear notes
- BitBar
======
bcosynot
Alfred - its workflow feature is amazing and there are so many out there that
you will always find something great to use.

Magnet - window management app. I hate that I've to buy a separate app for
snapping windows and managing them.. But this is a pretty great and simple app
that does what it says and does it well.

F.lux is great for when I'm working on my side projects late into the night.
Disabling it at night makes my eyes hurt so much.

iTerm2 - terminal emulator with lots of customisable options. I specifically
love that I can use a hotkey shortcut to pull down a terminal window to run
some commands and then go back to doing whatever I was doing.

Amphetamine - great small to use when I don't want my Mac to sleep for
sometime.

Honestly, Alfred, intellij idea, iTerm2 and chrome/safari are probably my most
used apps.

------
josho
Notes—I haven’t found a better general note taking app and have grown to enjoy
using this as its lack of features leaves me focused on just taking notes

Things—makes following ‘Getting things done’ task management easier

------
mudfly
Bash, brew, tmux, vim, git, and vagrant.

------
pinewurst
Carbon Copy Cloner

------
hex20
Paw

------
kasperset
Transmit

------
ezekg
\- Postgres.app

\- Caffeinate

\- NordVPN

\- Magnet

\- Battery Indicator

\- CleanMyMac

\- Monodraw

